
Exactly Once Writes for Non Idempotent Requests - mridulv09
https://medium.com/@mridul_40234/exactly-once-semantics-with-non-idempotent-requests-23ab88bedfd1
======
LinaLauneBaer
Couldn’t this be solved easier by using a simple version field? If the remote
version != client version then request is rejected with an http 409
response...

~~~
mridulv09
I think you are talking about optimistic concurrency, but optimistic
concurrency does not perform well in cases of high contended keys.

